
Show HN: CloudBuddy – Pay less for online storage - CloudBuddy
https://cloudbuddy.cloud/
======
jlgaddis
Hosted on a Comcast cable business account?

That's not reassuring as far as availability goes.

 _Updated:_ No info on the company, domain registration is private, registered
agent for the corporation is one of those "registered agent services" that
lets the owner(s) hide their identity, and the physical address listed (
_edit:_ on their contact page) is a post office.

Yeah, pretty sure I'm not uploading any files to you. Nice try, though; you
get points for the attempt.

~~~
CloudBuddy
Hi jlgaddis. It is true that we are using Comcast cable for business for our
ISP. We have had good luck with them in the past. They certainly aren't
perfect but for a new company like ours, they are a good fit. We plan to
upgrade as we grow. Thanks for pointing out the lack of trust signals on our
identify. We were so focused on getting this out that we completely missed how
we had initially set this up. We will fix this. You apparently weren't the
only one that had a lack of trust as this thread has been flagged (as spam?).
Not sure who to ask to get this removed or even if it is possible.

~~~
Veratyr
When you can get a full cabinet + gigabit transit for $400/mo I don't think
there's ever an excuse to put a paid service on a Comcast connection.

~~~
jlgaddis
Yep. Even a co-located or dedicated server in a datacenter would be better
than a Comcast connection (and probably cheaper) when just getting started. He
could always "move up" later, when needed.

------
mtmail
I'd worry it attracts the lower end of storage needs, those users in the
$1-$3/month range, who wouldn't want to sign up to Dropbox or OneDrive
($7/month). Spending 15 minutes on a support email can already void profits,
you wouldn't have much budget for customer acquisition, and it's hard to raise
prices when the main selling point seems to be the low price.

~~~
CloudBuddy
Our target market is indeed the lower to mid end storage spectrum that wish -
or need to have - direct sftp access. Our plan is to make a go of it by
targeting this market segment.

------
nkkollaw
Why not, but if you target devs and people in the IT field, they can do that
themselves.

I would have signed up for a trial if you had some sort of app that made it
easier to transfer files. I saw the instructions, and they're a pain. As a
developer, I have 3TB of unused storage from a few OVH servers—some of it with
automatic failover based on GlusterFS: I can just mount that and copy files
via the Finder or terminal.

I guess I don't get it.

~~~
synapse0
Re: ovh - I've been a customer of dedicated servers for 5+years, and never
needed to contact support. Last week I got another new dedicated which shipped
with mismatched dimms (the motherboard warns about the problem) and contacted
support. A few days goes by and I still have not received an answer, and now
I'm scared! This server is not in production yet, but what if I urgently need
support on a production server?

What has been your experience with ovh support?

~~~
Veratyr
They have different SLAs for certain issues:
[https://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-
servers/sla.xml](https://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-servers/sla.xml)

Does the server boot? If so, you should use [http://docs.ovh.ca/en/guides-ovh-
rescue.html#hardware-check](http://docs.ovh.ca/en/guides-ovh-
rescue.html#hardware-check) which should flag it to them I believe.

If the server doesn't boot it should have been picked up by their monitoring
systems (I believe this is "Level 1").

Have you tried calling them?

------
gubby
"We send you a email to let you know that we are having difficulty charging
your credit card. The email will also let you know that you have one week to
resolve the issue [...]. If for some reason we are unable to charge your
credit card within that time, your account (including all of your files) will
be deleted."

One week!

~~~
jlgaddis
How long would you expect them to host your data for free?

------
VoidWhisperer
I'm confused on how you think this is 'less'. Onedrive is $6.99 a month for
what you would charge $100 for.

------
chrislomax
How does this beat Backblaze? I pay $5 a month and I’ve no data caps?

I know I can’t start at a dollar but I can’t imagine many people backing up
0-10gb a month and that’s it

~~~
LogicX
well, you can with backblaze b2... which is also far cheaper than their price
per gigabyte.

~~~
chrislomax
Sorry yes I was referring to the personal backup plan.

We use b2 at work for our corporate offsite backups and I can’t praise it high
enough.

We’ve had it running for over a year and it’s just been set and forget.

We use cloudberry as the backup tool and it’s been great.

B2 is obviously our third line backup for when all else fails but I have
confidence in it and it’s cheap.

------
jlgaddis
Two weeks from now: "CloudBuddy drops first month free due to rampant abuse"

~~~
mtmail
Second step of the signup is providing a phone number (I guess they send you a
code), so that's a good start.

------
dorfsmay
sftp only?

